# Through deep snow in India!



## jis (Dec 14, 2013)

Here is a picture of a train at Badgam station on the Kashmir Rail Link in the far northwest corner of the state in the winter.







One does not normally think of snow and India together, so I thought people might find this interesting.

The line runs beyond Badgam to Baramula further north/west. That is the portion where service was suspended. The train service continued to run south from Badgam to Qazigund through Srinagar.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Dec 14, 2013)

Do they have Snow Plows for the Tracks jis? One does think of Heat when India is Mentioned!!!


----------



## jis (Dec 14, 2013)

I think they have some kind of a spreader perhaps, but certainly no rotary plows.


----------



## SarahZ (Dec 14, 2013)

Pretty!


----------

